# Greek Returns!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone else absolutely love this show?? i have the biggest crush on Cappie and have been trying to figure out when/if Greek was coming back...finally i found it: March 24! woo hoo, 3 weeks!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 4, 2008)

i dont' like Greek. i'm sad that Kyle XY is ending soon.


----------



## LAW0MAN (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah im more into KYLE XY!!!!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 6, 2008)

I love Kyle too but i found this Greek sneak peak on youtube and got really excited about the new season:

YouTube - Greek Sorority Smear Campaign


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 6, 2008)

does anyone remember Beautiful People? did they cancelled it or something?


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 27, 2008)

What is beautiful people? 

Did anyone catch the greek premiere on Monday night? It definitely reaffirmed my love for Scott Michael Foster...


----------



## kristakamikaze (Mar 27, 2008)

=[
i dont have cable so i cant watch it
it was like my fave show!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_What is beautiful people? 

Did anyone catch the greek premiere on Monday night? It definitely reaffirmed my love for Scott Michael Foster..._

 
its a show about a single mother and her 2 daughters. if you watch One Tree Hill, nanny Carrie is one of the daughters on Beautiful People.

it sucks that it got cancelled. it was one of my favorite ABC Family shows.


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 28, 2008)

i heart greek


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 1, 2008)

you know what, i think i do kinda remember Beautiful People, i def watched at least an episode i think

kristakamikaze:  the Greek premiere is up on the website so you can watch it there, im not sure when they'll put up the episode from last night but im assuming it will be soon...It was a great episode, Casey and Cappie are supposed to be making a "fresh start as friends"...ha! well see how long that lasts...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 13, 2008)

Its coming back the 26th!!!! Yay for more cappie hotness! Plus i think he might be single this season after all the stuff that went down on spring break...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 27, 2008)

Did no one watch this premiere last night?!? it definitely did not let me down, it was hilarious as usual and had some amazing Cappie scenes...


----------

